# Bianchi sizing for a tall rider...



## nimchimpsky82 (16 May 2009)

One of the bikes I'm looking at at the is the Bianchi Via Nirone 7. It's quite easy to find this in 61cm frame size, but I gather from the Bianchi website that they actually make them up to 63 -- which, however, I can't seem to find in the UK shops. 

I'm 6'6" tall, inseam length about 38" measured in the way the cycling websites tell me to (36" for jeans). It strikes me that since some manufacturer don't even go up to 63cm (Orbea's largest frames are just 60), 61cm might be OK?? Any thoughts welcome! 

(I *really* like Bianchi's celeste colour but wanna make sure it'll fit properly )


----------



## marinyork (16 May 2009)

You'd have to really press the shops for info. Bianchi make quite a bit of stuff that never makes it into the UK apparently.

One of my local shops (JE James Cycles, who I wouldn't recommend) did 63cm bianchis in other bikes though such as 1885 in celeste.

As for sizing, someone on here rides a 61cm via nirone I'm sure, BFTB/BOAB or someone else but I gather from a couple of other threads that some of the people think the via nirones are a bit on the small side for what you'd expect. If you do a search there are quite a few threads on Bianchis/sizing. I'd have thought intuitively on what I am and ride and the couple of complaints about sizing, 61cm might be too small.


----------



## kyuss (16 May 2009)

Don't get too hung up on manufacturers sizing. They all measure it in different ways, not to mention the fact the amount of slope on a top tube can make to that size. I still can't believe that with compact frames, seat tube size is still the way people expect you to measure a bike. 20 years ago with 'square' frames it had some influence, but these days inside leg measurement has very little to do with how comfortable you will be on a bike. Reach to the bars is everything.

Orbeas may only come in a 60cm largest size but looking at the geometry charts on the site, the effective top tube length is only 5mm shorter than the 63cm Bianchi. Effective top tube length is the most important measurement, not seat tube length. That's what will dictate your ideal reach to the bars, seatposts can easily be moved up and down to suit.

I'm 6'2" and ride 3 bikes regularly, ranging from a 57 to a 61, the common measurement between them all is the 58-58.5cm effective top tube length which allows me to use a 110mm stem. Depending on your flexibility and what you find comfortable my guess is you could get away with anything from a 59 to a 61 effective top tube. Try a few bikes out and see what reach suits you best and base any measurements on that rather than seat tube length.

PS: Effective top tube length is measured horizontally from centre of head tube to centre of seat tube/seat post and is quite different from actual seat tube length. Keep this in mind.


----------



## 4F (16 May 2009)

nimchimpsky82 said:


> One of the bikes I'm looking at at the is the Bianchi Via Nirone 7. It's quite easy to find this in 61cm frame size, but I gather from the Bianchi website that they actually make them up to 63 -- which, however, I can't seem to find in the UK shops.
> 
> I'm 6'6" tall, inseam length about 38" measured in the way the cycling websites tell me to (36" for jeans). It strikes me that since some manufacturer don't even go up to 63cm (Orbea's largest frames are just 60), 61cm might be OK?? Any thoughts welcome!
> 
> (I *really* like Bianchi's celeste colour but wanna make sure it'll fit properly )



Send a PM to "bigonabianchi" He is a man giant and recently bought a bianchi and I would think would be able to answer your question in a flash


----------



## nimchimpsky82 (16 May 2009)

Thanks both. There's a geonetry chart on the Bianchi website (http://www.bianchi.com/common/products2009/Download/Bianchi_Range2009_Geometries_Road.pdf), according to which effective top tube length (if I've understood it correctly ) on the relevant 61cm frame is 59.5cm. So I guess it may be worth a try, especially since I don't like an exceedingly hunched-over position. (I also see that it's the same as on an XL Giant Defy 1, and only 5mm less than on a 61cm Spesh Allez Elite and 63 cm Cannondale CAAD9.) IFF the shops I'm visiting have one in in this size, I'll make sure to report back!


----------



## nimchimpsky82 (16 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Send a PM to "bigonabianchi" He is a man giant and recently bought a bianchi and I would think would be able to answer your question in a flash



This is a good tip as well, but unfortunately the system tells me that bigonabianchi has exceeded his storage quota so I can't PM him  

Here's to hoping this thread will catch his eye!

PS Just seen the celeste colour scheme 'in the flesh' for the first time in Evans, Manchester. It kicks a$$  Unfortunately they didn't have a single bike in my size in, neither Bianchi nor anyfink else. The guys in a few other shops (Leisure Lakes in Bury, Cycle Surgery in Eastham, and Abbey Cycles, Liverpool) told me, however, that I could get them to order one or even two bikes in my size, with no obligation to buy. Looks like this will be the way forward.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Aug 2013)

ha...just seen this...erm...4 years late


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2013)

You were busy. Whole riding across the States thing. Quite Epic, IMHO.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 Aug 2013)

Thankyou!

I remember illinois...Chester..thats where I rode across the mississippii (how do you spell that anyway lol!)...land of pop eye...

the signs there said welcome to illinois...welcome to chester land of popeye and then another mentioning an asylum or something lol!

I slept at the motorbiker club house there...then I met up with some friends who drove down from St. Louis and took back to St. Louis that night for a night out...got back about 5am...started riding about 7am I think it was....zzzz

...anyway bike sizes....yeah...I have a bianchi c2c size 61cm 120mm stem I am 6'4" tall. My next bianchi purchase (lottery win allowing) will be a 63cm frame though ...simply so i dont have so much seat post showing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2013)

Menard Correctional Center, I believe, is in Chester.Whole lot of correcting done there. Now, I believe it is the oldest operating prison in Illinois.(1878). It also used to house some death row inmates. Charles Dickens visited Chester, as well as Looking Glass Prairie, that I am aware of. Looking Glass Prairie is more Central Illinois, near Liverpool. My Father showed me a spot, and told me that Charles Dickens stood on that exact spot, many years before. This was at Looking Glass Prairie. Some of the movie "In the Heat of the Night" and "The Fugitive" were filmed in Chester, and nearby Sparta, Illinois. There are all sorts of "Popeye" statues in Chester. I only know what I know about Chester because a fellow who lived a couple of doors down from me at University grew up there.
I also need to enter the lottery. Powerball should give me enough winnings to get a 63cm Bianchi. Also 6'4"


----------

